

Shakespeare's Sonnets, Encoded In DNA - codegeek
http://www.npr.org/2013/01/25/170267855/shakespeares-sonnets-encoded-in-dna

======
ColinWright
A popular story - here are some of the other submissions. Interestingly,
barely a comment amongst them. I've marked the only two that have any comments
at all.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5114742> (nature.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5113818> (computerworld.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5112720> (montrealgazette.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5112107> (npr.org)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5112100> (nature.com) <-

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5111280> (wired.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5110817> (techonomy.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5109998> (kurzweilai.net)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5109406> (nature.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5109350> (telegraph.co.uk) <-

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5109229> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5108676> (slashgear.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5106506> (theage.com.au)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5106238> (abc.net.au)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5105628> (thechart.blogs.cnn.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5105627> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5105294> (guardian.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5104961> (technologyreview.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5104946> (arstechnica.com)

~~~
jey
Colin, how do you produce these lists? Do you tag and index every HN story or
something?

~~~
ColinWright
Email me ...

